# Valve Projekt "Proton". Windows Spiele unter Linux via Steamplay als Steam Beta



## TempestX1 (22. August 2018)

Im Jahr 2010 hat Valve das erste Mal Steamplay veröffentlicht mit dem Entwickler von Spielen über Steam ihre Spiele auch für Linux anbieten konnten. In der Zwischenzeit entwickelten Valve Mitarbeiter in mehreren Bereichen bezüglich der Linux Unterstützung. Ihr GitHub Projekt Proton wurde nun in der Steam Beta integriert. Hiermit ist es möglich Windows Spiele auch unter Linux via Steamplay zu spielen, die keine offizielle Linux Unterstützung bieten.
Zur Zeit befindet es sich noch in der Betaphase und unterstützt aktuell folgende Spiele, wobei die offizielle Liste nach und nach erweitert wird



Beat Saber 
Bejeweled 2 Deluxe 
Doki Doki Literature Club! 
DOOM 
DOOM II: Hell on Earth 
DOOM VFR 
Fallout Shelter 
FATE 
FINAL FANTASY VI 
Geometry Dash 
Google Earth VR 
Into The Breach 
Magic: The Gathering - Duels of the Planeswalkers 2012 
Magic: The Gathering - Duels of the Planeswalkers 2013 
Mount & Blade 
Mount & Blade: With Fire & Sword 
NieR: Automata 
PAYDAY: The Heist 
QUAKE 
S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl 
Star Wars: Battlefront 2 
Tekken 7 
The Last Remnant 
Tropico 4 
Ultimate Doom 
Warhammer® 40,000: Dawn of War® - Dark Crusade 
Warhammer® 40,000: Dawn of War® - Soulstorm 

Doch selbst wenn das gewünschte Spiel von Valve noch nicht in die Liste eingepflegt wurde, ist es möglich die nicht gelisteten Spiele über Steamplay zu spielen.

Hierdurch können die Spiele unter Linux gespielt werden, selbst wenn keine offizielle Linux-Unterstützung durch die Hersteller geboten wird. Zudem wird Unterstützung für Steamworks und OpenVR angeboten. DirectX 11 und 12 Spiele werden über Vulkan ausgegeben, hierfür nutzt Valve unter anderem auch ihr eigenes GitHub Projekt DXVK, welches für die Umsetzung entwickelt wurde. Neben den Valve eigenen Projekten wird auch auf Wine zurückgegriffen, welches jedoch stärker modifiziert wurde und die Verbesserungen auch upstream wieder an das Wine Projekt zurückfliesen werden.

Mehr Infos im Newspost von Valve
https://steamcommunity.com/games/221410/announcements/detail/1696055855739350561

News bei Phoronix
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Valve-Steam-Play-Proton-Linux


----------



## shadie (22. August 2018)

Das ist eine gute Nachricht, dass man bei Valve daran arbeitet, mehr Windows Spiele unter Linux zum Laufen zu bringen.

Leider wird ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, dass bei Spielen ohne Vulkan API Leistungseinbußen zu befürchten sind.
Zudem wird darauf hingewiesen, dass es Spiele geben wird, welche nie unter Linux laufen werden wegen DRM oder Anticheat Systemen, sehr schade.

Ich habe mal nebenbei das Video gesehen:
YouTube

Werde es mir mal genauer anschauen müssen, wie dort vorgegangen wird.

Ich bin sehr interessiert daran, mein System auf Linux umzustellen.
Server und Laptop laufen mit Linux.

Aber solange ich nicht alle games unter Linux spielen kann, wird der Desktop auf Windows bleiben.


Eine Gaming VM mit Hardware Passtrough ist mir zu viel Gebastel.

Eventuell bekomme ich ja noch neue Infos aus dem Video von Linus.


----------



## VikingGe (22. August 2018)

Wer das ganze mal ausprobieren möchte, bitte auch unbedingt das hier beachten, sonst *wird* es Abstürze und/order schlechte Performance geben.

Bislang scheinen viele Spiele noch Probleme zu machen, die ansonsten relativ problemlos mit wine bzw. wine-staging laufen (etwa Dishonored 2, Monster Hunter World, ...) - mal sehen, was sich da noch tut. Bis dahin sollte Lutris Abhilfe schaffen.



shadie schrieb:


> Leider wird ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, dass bei Spielen ohne Vulkan API Leistungseinbußen zu befürchten sind.


Dass D3D-Spiele nicht mit nativer Performance laufen, sollte klar sein, die Übersetzung von D3D7/8/9 auf OGL hat gewaltigen CPU-Overhead und bei D3D11->Vulkan kleben bislang vor allem Nvidia-Karten deutlich eher im GPU-Limit als unter Windows, und auch da ist der CPU-Overhead teils deutlich höher als mit nativem D3D11 unter Windows.

Schade, dass die meisten Spiele mit Frostbite-Engine nur auf Origin vertrieben werden, denn die Engine ist, was D3D11 angeht, hervorragend optimiert und läuft insgesamt auch sehr gut unter Linux, aber Origin artet mit Wine gerne mal in Fummelei aus.



> Eventuell bekomme ich ja noch neue Infos aus dem Video von Linus.


Das LTT-Video ist... naja. Besteht zur Hälfte aus einem Kernel-Update und zur anderen Hälfte aus VMs.

Wendell geht auf seinem Linux-Channel etwas mehr ins Detail.


----------



## 1xok (22. August 2018)

VikingGe schrieb:


> Wer das ganze mal ausprobieren möchte, bitte auch unbedingt das hier beachten, sonst *wird* es Abstürze und/order schlechte Performance geben.



Das wird natürlich ausprobiert. Werde mir auf Steam jetzt erstmal Nier: Automata gönnen.

Sag mal: Hast Du eigentlich irgendwas mit dem DXVK-Autor zu tun oder habt ihr nur zufällig den gleichen Avatar?


----------



## VikingGe (22. August 2018)

Ich *bin* der DXVK-Entwickler


----------



## DKK007 (22. August 2018)

VikingGe schrieb:


> Ich *bin* der DXVK-Entwickler



Da hat man zumindest gleich mal einen Ansprechpartner.


----------



## 1xok (22. August 2018)

VikingGe schrieb:


> Ich *bin* der DXVK-Entwickler



Wow. Hut ab! 
Habe die letzten zwei Wochen mit Deiner Bibliothek GTA V gespielt. Und das läuft damit so gut wie noch nie. Es macht jetzt endlich mal richtig Spaß das Game unter Linux zu spielen. Ohne DXVK lief es zwar auch irgendwie, aber eine wirkliche Freude war das nicht. Jetzt möchte man mit dem Testen gar nicht mehr aufhören.   

Weißt Du zufällig wie ich in Steam/Proton den DXVK_HUD aktivieren kann? Über Lutris lasse ich den immer mit den Optionen devinfo,fps,frametimes,drawcalls,memory laufen, was ich als sehr hilfreich empfinde, um mitzubekommen, wenn die Karte es nicht mehr ganz packt. Gerade die Frametimes-Anzeige ist da super. Da sehe ich sofort, wenn ich es in den Optionen übertrieben habe.


----------



## DKK007 (22. August 2018)

Wie sieht das denn mit DX9/10 Spielen aus? Die würden dann weiter über OpenGL laufen?

Wo bekommt man denn einen aktuellen Mesa her? Bei mir wird Version 10.1.3 angezeigt. Bei Git ist aber von Version 18.2 die rede. Gab es da so große Sprünge?

Aus dem anderen Thread:


DKK007 schrieb:


> In der neuen Steam-Beta soll die Funktion schon drin sein: Steam: Windows-Spiele laufen jetzt auch unter Linux |
> heise online
> 
> Edit: Gerade mal auf meinem Laptop getestet. Hab kein Spiel zum laufen bekommen. Bei Anno 1404 schwarzer Bilschirm mit Sanduhr und bei FC2 nach dem Intro auch nur ein Schwarzer Bildschirm.


----------



## 1xok (22. August 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie sieht das denn mit DX9/10 Spielen aus? Die würden dann weiter über OpenGL laufen?



DXVK unterstützt inzwischen auch DX10. Für DX9 gibt es meines Wissens VK9. Wird aber, glaube ich, noch nicht produktiv eingesetzt. DX9 Titel machen meistens ja auch weniger Probleme, weil sie einfach schon älter sind und halbwegs aktuelle Hardware den OpenGL-Layer ohne größere Probleme mit durchzieht.


----------



## VikingGe (22. August 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie sieht das denn mit DX9/10 Spielen aus? Die würden dann weiter über OpenGL laufen?


Dx9 läuft über OpenGL, VK9 ist noch nicht in einem nutzbaren Zustand. Um offiziellen Dx10-Support hat sich bisher glaube ich niemand wirklich Gedanken gemacht, die DXVK-Version in Proton kann das noch nicht, in Zukunft sollte aber auch das laufen.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man denn einen aktuellen Mesa her? Bei mir wird Version 10.1.3 angezeigt. Bei Git ist aber von Version 18.2 die rede. Gab es da so große Sprünge?


10.1.3? Das ist ja von 2014, was hast du für eine Distro im Einsatz?

Die Versionsnummern wurden Anfang 2017 umgestellt, da ging es direkt von 13.x.y => 17.0.0, wobei die erste Zahl fürs Jahr steht.



1xok schrieb:


> Weißt Du zufällig wie ich in Steam/Proton den DXVK_HUD aktivieren kann?


Hab gerade keinen Zugang zu meinem Hauptrechner, um das zu testen, aber zwei Dinge müssten funktionieren:

- In den Steam-Startoptionen für das jeweilige Spiel folgendes eintragen:

```
DXVK_HUD=fps,bla,bla,bla %command%
```

- Oder einfach Steam selbst mit der entsprechenden Environment Variable starten:

```
DXVK_HUD=... steam-runtime
```

Global müsste man das auch irgendwo in dem Proton-Script selbst hinterlegen können (steamapps/common/Proton 3.7/proton), welches allerdings mit jedem Update überschrieben wird.


----------



## DKK007 (22. August 2018)

VikingGe schrieb:


> 10.1.3? Das ist ja von 2014, was hast du für eine Distro im Einsatz?



So alt ist der Laptop auch etwa. Ist Mint 17 drauf. 
Ende des Jahres kommt ne neue SSD rein und dann kommt auch das neue Mint 19 drauf.


----------



## VikingGe (22. August 2018)

Uff, diese Update-Politik ist der Grund, warum ich persönlich Mint allenfalls mit Gummihandschuhen anfassen würde - Updates für Kernel, Grafiktreiber und ähnliche Systemkomponenten musst du da irgendwie manuell anstoßen, aber frag mich jetzt bitte nicht, wie das bei Mint genau geht. Die Distribution ist da schon etwas speziell.

Allerdings muss man dazu sagen, dass die HD4000 generell mit Einschränkungen zu kämpfen haben wird. OpenGL sollte wohl funktionieren für ältere Dx9-Spiele, aber Vulkan wird erst ab Broadwell vollständig unterstützt, den älteren Intel-GPUs fehlt es da schlicht und einfach an Hardware-Features.


----------



## 1xok (23. August 2018)

VikingGe schrieb:


> - In den Steam-Startoptionen für das jeweilige Spiel folgendes eintragen:
> 
> ```
> DXVK_HUD=fps,bla,bla,bla %command%
> ```



Genau das hat jetzt bei Nier: Automata bestens funktioniert. Und ich denke, es wird auch bei anderen Spielen, die über DXVK rendern, so funktionieren, da DXVK wahrscheinlich einfach diese Umgebungsvariable auswertet und dann die gewünschten Werte anzeigt. 

Falls Du Tester brauchst, lass es mich wissen. Meine Specs: i7 6700K, GTX 970, 16GB RAM, aktuell Nvidia-Treiber 396.51. Betreibe bei Kindern und Jugendlichen noch mehrere Linux-Systeme mit GTX 1050 bzw. 950 Karten. Wir nutzen alle Xubuntu, also Ubuntu mit Xfce-Desktop. Mein Nick auf Steam und Twitch ist ebenfalls 1xok.

EDIT/Nachtrag:

Hier ein erster Stream von Nier: Automata:

YouTube

Ich habe das Spiel zum ersten mal in meinem Leben gespielt. Ich besitze auch noch eine PS4, aber ich wollte es unbedingt zuerst unter Linux spielen. Es ist wunderschön und ich habe den ersten Stream einfach mal ohne jegliche Debug-Ausgabe gemacht. Ich wusste natürlich schon vorher, dass es ein besonderes Spiel ist, aber die Atmosphäre hat mich trotzdem überrascht. Es ist ein echtes Kunstwerk.  

Technisches: Ich komme mit meiner 970er eigentlich nie an die 60 FPS heran, außer im Menü oder wenn das Spiel pausiert. Der Stream wurde auf 720p herunterskaliert. Gespielt habe ich unter 1080p. Allzu große Unterschiede bemerkte ich bei den verschiedenen Einstellungen nicht. Nur die Kantenglättung schien sich merklich auszuwirken. Ich hatte heute ein wenig getestet und war nach einigen eigenen Anpassungen und herumprobieren letztlich bei den mittleren Einstellung gelandet, die das Spiel selbst als Preset vorgibt. Dabei ist die Kantenglättung bezeichnenderweise komplett deaktiviert. 

Im Spiel selbst stört mich das letztlich als Gamer nicht. Aber für Dich ist es als Rückmeldung vielleicht interessant. Ich glaube, Du arbeitest bevorzugt mit AMD-Karten. 

Eine Bemerkung noch: Bei allen Einschränkungen ist es phantastisch ein Spiel wie Nier: Automat unter Linux nun einfach installieren und spielen zu können.


----------



## Freakless08 (23. August 2018)

1xok schrieb:


> Aber für Dich ist es als Rückmeldung vielleicht interessant. Ich glaube, Du arbeitest bevorzugt mit AMD-Karten.


Valve Angestellte entwickeln aktiv bei der Treiberunterstützung der freien Treiber für AMD Karten mit, von daher ist es klar das mit AMD Karten gearbeitet wird  Zudem sind die AMD Treiber OpenSource, was in der Linux Welt ein extremer Pluspunkt gegenüber den proprietären von Nvidia ist.

Valve & RADV Developers Are Topping Contributions To Mesa This Year - Phoronix

Möchte hierbei auch VikingGe und seinem Kollegen/seinen Kollegen für DXVK danken.


----------



## VikingGe (23. August 2018)

1xok schrieb:


> Ich komme mit meiner 970er eigentlich nie an die 60 FPS heran, außer im Menü oder wenn das Spiel pausiert.


Bestätigt einmal mehr, dass zumindest ältere Nvidia-Karten insgesamt deutlich schlechter mit DXVK laufen als vergleichbare AMD-Modelle, und dieses Spiel scheint da auch ein Extremfall zu sein. Auf meiner RX 480 läuft es z.B. mit konstanten 60 FPS, auf 1080p ohne MSAA.

Nebenbei scheint Proton derzeit langsame Debug-Builds von DXVK zu haben. Das sollte für Nier auf einer halbwegs aktuellen CPU kein großes Problem sein, aber in anspruchsvolleren Spielen kann die Performance extrem leiden. Bug-Report hier.



			
				Freakless08 schrieb:
			
		

> Zudem sind die AMD Treiber OpenSource, was in der Linux Welt ein extremer Pluspunkt gegenüber den proprietären von Nvidia ist.


Das ist in der Tat ein riesiger Pluspunkt, denn
a) es erlaubt mir, deutlich genauere Bugreports zu schreiben, falls mal irgendwas nicht läuft, oder bei einfacheren Sachen das Problem auch selbst zu lösen, und
b) wird dadurch auch die die Zusammenarbeit mit den Treiber-Entwicklern angenehmer, wenn man mal eben kurz einen Patch testen soll oder sowas.

Ich meine, ich will nicht über Nvidia meckern, die beheben ihre Treiberprobleme auch, sobald sie jemand findet (außer _hust_ Vsync, aber das betrifft auch RPCS3 und andere Vulkan-Projekte), und sie meckern auch mal, dass mein Code irgendwie Blödsinn macht, der zufällig mit den AMD-Treibern funktioniert o.ä., aber wäre es ein reines Hobby-Projekt geblieben, sähe das womöglich auch anders aus.

Und Nvidia-Nutzer haben v.a. keine Möglichkeit, _mal eben_ einen Patch zu testen.


----------



## shadie (23. August 2018)

ich muss mir das heute Abend mal dringend anschauen.
Habe von DXVK  noch nie was gehört, wenn ich damit aber wenigstens einen Großteil meiner Games unter Linux lauffähig bekommen würde.

Bin ich schwer am überlegen am WE auf Linux umzuschwenken.

Werde mich da heute Abend reinlesen.


EDIT:
Kurze Frage vorweg, bekomme ich damit auch Origin / Uplay / Battlenet zum laufen?

Noch mal EDIT:
Welche Distro nutzt Ihr dafür eigentlich?
Fand Mint immer ganz angenehm, das aktuelle ubuntu finde ich etwas überladen.

Bin am überlegen mir ein Arch einzurichten, hatte schon öfter mit Linux was zu tun und kenne die Basics.
Bin trotzdem am Überlegen es mir leicht zu machen und mir einfach Manjaro zu nehmen.

Was setzt Ihr so ein?


----------



## VikingGe (23. August 2018)

shadie schrieb:
			
		

> Kurze Frage vorweg, bekomme ich damit auch Origin / Uplay / Battlenet zum laufen?


Mit Proton selbst eher nicht, aber Lutris hat für diverse Blizzard-Spiele eigene Installationsscripte. Generell sollen die wohl gut laufen.

Uplay funktioniert relativ gut mit wine-staging (aber IIRC nicht mit "normalen" wine-Builds), bei neueren Ubisoft-Spielen (etwa Far Cry 5, AC:Origins) macht aber das DRM Probleme, und man muss bei allen Spielen das Overlay deaktivieren.

Origin ist sehr zickig (und einfach eine furchtbare Software). Funktioniert, wenn man Glück hat, mit wine-staging, man muss aber sämtliche Overlays und v.a. Auto-Updates des Clients deaktivieren, aber die Spiele sollten weitesgehend laufen (insb. auch die aus eigenem Hause mit Frostbite-Engine). Allerdings gibts auch dafür Lutris-Skripte.

Multiplayer-Spiele mit Battleye und/oder EasyAntiCheat funktionieren gar nicht oder nur hin und wieder eher zufällig (Stichwort Fortnite), und auch einige Denuvo-Versionen scheinen wieder Probleme zu machen (die Steam-Version von Final Fantasy XV startet nicht, Yakuza 0 und Monster Hunter World laufen aber). Beides Dinge, an denen in Zukunft noch gearbeitet werden muss.



			
				shadie schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Distro nutzt Ihr dafür eigentlich?


Ich bin mit Arch unterwegs, und generell würde ich etwas empfehlen, wo man leicht an *sehr* aktuelle Grafiktreiber kommt (also in erster Linie Ubuntu oder eben Arch).

Bei deiner R9 390 wird standardmäßig der ältere radeon-Kerneltreiber aktiv sein, weil amdgpu für ältere Karten immer noch nicht offiziell unterstützt wird (und auf meinem Kaveri-Notebook funktioniert es im Moment auch nicht richtig) - lässt sich aber mit zwei kurzen Handgriffen ändern. Das ist leider nötig, weil man sonst keinen Vulkan-Support hat.


----------



## DKK007 (23. August 2018)

VikingGe schrieb:


> Uff, diese Update-Politik ist der Grund, warum ich persönlich Mint allenfalls mit Gummihandschuhen anfassen würde - Updates für Kernel, Grafiktreiber und ähnliche Systemkomponenten musst du da irgendwie manuell anstoßen, aber frag mich jetzt bitte nicht, wie das bei Mint genau geht. Die Distribution ist da schon etwas speziell.



Muss man halt manuell in der Konsole über "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" machen. 

Mit Mint 19 wurde die Aktualisierungsverwaltung aber auch verbessert. (Siehe Bilderstrecke) 
Linux Mint 19 freigegeben: Modifiziertes Ubuntu 18.04 mit Snapshot-Funktion | heise online


----------



## 1xok (23. August 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Muss man halt manuell in der Konsole über "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" machen.
> 
> Mit Mint 19 wurde die Aktualisierungsverwaltung aber auch verbessert. (Siehe Bilderstrecke)
> Linux Mint 19 freigegeben: Modifiziertes Ubuntu 18.04 mit Snapshot-Funktion | heise online



Du brauchst für DXVK aber die aktuellen Treiber. Für Nvidia-Karten den Current-Short-Lived-Branch aus dem graphics-drivers PPA. Das ist bereits für Ubuntu "unsupported" aber immerhin dafür getestet. Ich würde es jetzt nicht auch noch mit so was wie Mint kombinieren wollen, auch wenn viele das tun.

Cinnamon, Mate und Xfce gibt es auch für Ubuntu. Letztere beiden sogar als offizielles Flavour:

Ubuntu flavours | Ubuntu

Unterm Strich macht Mint die Sache einfach nur komplizierter, instabiler und schlechter supported ohne dabei irgendeinen Vorteil zu bringen.


----------



## DKK007 (23. August 2018)

Hab keine Nvidiakarte drin, sondern eine Intel HD 4000. Die kann aber eh kein Vulkan, s.o. 

Nutze Mint schon seit Version 8, Nachteile habe ich bisher nicht gemerkt.


----------



## 1xok (23. August 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Hab keine Nvidiakarte drin, sondern eine Intel HD 4000. Die kann aber eh kein Vulkan, s.o.
> 
> Nutze Mint schon seit Version 8, Nachteile habe ich bisher nicht gemerkt.



Never change a running system.


----------



## shadie (24. August 2018)

VikingGe schrieb:


> Mit Proton selbst eher nicht, aber Lutris hat für diverse Blizzard-Spiele eigene Installationsscripte. Generell sollen die wohl gut laufen.
> 
> Uplay funktioniert relativ gut mit wine-staging (aber IIRC nicht mit "normalen" wine-Builds), bei neueren Ubisoft-Spielen (etwa Far Cry 5, AC:Origins) macht aber das DRM Probleme, und man muss bei allen Spielen das Overlay deaktivieren.
> 
> ...



Das waren leider schon meine Bedenken.
Merkt der Anti Cheat da, dass das Spiel nicht "wirklich" auf Windows läuft und springt dann dazwischen?

Ich habe mir gestern mal die ganze Geschichte angeschaut und bin eigentlich immer noch interessiert.

Hauptsächlich spiele ich aktuell eh nur CS GO, das läuft ja problemlos über Steam.
Monsterhunter World spiele ich zudem auch noch, das soll ja mit Lutris lauffähig sein.

Das wars eigentlich schon.

Meine Spielebibliotheken fassen natürlich weitaus mehr Spiele (ca. 250 schätzungsweise) aber die zocke ich aktuell eben nicht.

Bin daher wirklich am Überlegen es heute zu wagen und mir Ubuntu drauf zu knallen, der USB Stick dafür liegt schon bereit 

Falls ein Spiel nicht laufen sollte, hätte ich ja noch die Möglichkeit, eine Gaming VM aufzusetzen.
Wo ich wieder bei Windows wäre :/
Zudem bräuchte ich 2 Grafikkarten........und wenn ich mir ne schwache Maingpu hole muss ich wieder alle Games unter der Gaming VM spielen........

Ach ich weiß nicht............wenn dann doch mal ein Game rauskommt, das ich online spielen will wie z.B. BF V oder so,
dann bin ich leider wieder an Windows gebunden und dann hat sich der ganze Aufwand irgendwie nicht gelohnt.


----------



## VikingGe (24. August 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Merkt der Anti Cheat da, dass das Spiel nicht "wirklich" auf Windows läuft und springt dann dazwischen?


Die beiden problematischen Anticheat-Lösungen arbeiten zum Teil als Treiber und benötigen Kernel-APIs, die Wine derzeit gar nicht oder unzureichend implementiert, und es ist auch nicht wirklich einfach, das Problem zu lösen. Es gibt eben wegen Fortnite schon Bemühungen, Battleye irgendwie ans Laufen zu kriegen, mit ersten kleinen Erfolgen, aber wie gesagt, das ist alles nicht so ganz einfach.



			
				shadie schrieb:
			
		

> Monsterhunter World spiele ich zudem auch noch, das soll ja mit Lutris lauffähig sein.


Soll wohl auch ohne Umwege direkt mit Proton laufen.



			
				shadie schrieb:
			
		

> wenn dann doch mal ein Game rauskommt, das ich online spielen will wie z.B. BF V oder so


BF V wird wahrscheinlich sogar laufen, die Alpha-Version funktionierte wohl schon vor ein paar Wochen und BF1 ist auch problemlos spielbar (bei Nvidia gibts nen kleinen Treiberfehler, der ist aber bekannt und dürfte demnächst aber behoben werden).



			
				shadie schrieb:
			
		

> Bin daher wirklich am Überlegen es heute zu wagen und mir Ubuntu drauf zu knallen, der USB Stick dafür liegt schon bereit


Mach einfach, viel Spaß 

Andererseits - derzeit braucht man wie gesagt *zwingend* die neuesten Grafiktreiber bzw. im Falle von AMD die Beta-Versionen von Mesa und LLVM, das kann ggf. in Fummelei ausarten. Ubuntu mit Padoka-PPA sollte aber funktionieren.


----------



## 1xok (24. August 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Hauptsächlich spiele ich aktuell eh nur CS GO, das läuft ja problemlos über Steam.



Ich spiele auch relativ viel CSGO. In meinem Fall natürlich ausschließlich unter Linux.

Ich leide hin und wieder unter Micro-Rucklern. Die dürften mit meinen Anti-Tearing-Maßnahmen zusammenhängen, denn Valves VSync funktioniert bei meiner GTX 970 unter Linux leider überhaupt nicht. Und meine FPS dürften auch deutlich unter dem liegen, was ein Windows-Spieler mit gleicher Hardware erreicht. Mit G-Sync habe ich mich bisher nicht befasst. Unter Linux wohl auch schwierig einzurichten und mir fehlt dafür auch die Hardware. CSGO ist unter Linux nur ein OpenGL-Port. Valve hat es leider immer noch nicht geschafft das Spiel auf Vulkan umzustellen. Hinzu kommt, dass Du unter Linux wegen der Anti-Cheat-Problematik den ESL- und FaceIt-Client nicht nutzen kannst. Ich weiß nicht, ob das für Dich eine Rolle spielt. Unter Linux hast Du jedenfalls nur das normale MM. Das sollte Dir bewusst sein. 

Von diesen Einschränkungen mal abgesehen, läuft CSGO unter Linux absolut stabil und wird von Valve sehr gut gepflegt.


----------



## 1xok (25. August 2018)

VikingGe schrieb:


> Bestätigt einmal mehr, dass zumindest ältere Nvidia-Karten insgesamt deutlich schlechter mit DXVK laufen als vergleichbare AMD-Modelle, und dieses Spiel scheint da auch ein Extremfall zu sein. Auf meiner RX 480 läuft es z.B. mit konstanten 60 FPS, auf 1080p ohne MSAA.



Na ja, Du testest Deine Sachen ja wahrscheinlich bevorzugt auf Deiner AMD-Hardware. Oder? Valve setzt auch voll auf AMD. Es ist alles quelloffen. Ihr könnt also alle viel direkter zusammenarbeiten. Das ist wesentlich effektiver. 

Ich gehe daher davon aus, dass man in den nächsten Jahren mit AMD-Karten unter Linux schlicht besser fährt. Die meisten Spiele werden die Zwischenschichten, die Du andere entwickeln, in irgendeiner Form nutzen. Die wenigsten Spiele werden nativ auf Vulkan setzen, da die meisten Spiele-Entwickler und Studios schlicht an DirectX gewöhnt sind. DXVK steht ja auch sicher nicht ohne Grund unter der zlib-Lizenz. Kann also auch problemlos von Portierern wie Feral genutzt werden. Natürlich optimieren die auch für Nvidia-Karten. Aber im Endeffekt werden Nvidia-Karten nun verstärkt darunter leiden, dass ihre Treiber nicht quelloffen sind. Bisher hat sich das aufgrund verschiedener Umstände im Vergleich zu AMD halt nicht so ausgewirkt. Aber ich denke das ändert sich gerade. Ich werde wohl noch auf Navi warten und dann umsteigen.


----------



## Olstyle (25. August 2018)

*AW: Valve Projekt &amp;quot;Proton&amp;quot;. Windows Spiele unter Linux via Steamplay als Steam Beta*



1xok schrieb:


> Das wird natürlich ausprobiert. Werde mir auf Steam jetzt erstmal Nier: Automata gönnen.


Lustig dass gerade das der vielleicht größte Titel in der Aufzählung ist. Dabei ist die generelle Adaption auf den PC sowieso schon eine technische Katastrophe.


----------



## Arkintosz (25. August 2018)

Ich hätte sowieso einiges verwettet darauf, dass der Titel in der Liste ist  - Ohne wäre ja gar nicht denkbar gewesen. 

Erstaunlich viel lief bei mir ziemlich gut. Da wären GTA III, VC, San Andreas, fast alle Tomb Raider-Spiele, Fable, Dungeon Siege III, Risen... viel altes Zeug, was noch aus den Windows-Zeiten in meiner Steam-Library übrig ist. Da kamen wirklich nostalgische Gefühle auf 

Besonders genial finde ich aber, dass ich jetzt endlich The Witcher 3 zocken kann. Ich hatte mir das Spiel schon vor Jahren bei Gog gekauft, weil es auf Linux herauskommen sollte, und das passierte nicht (Obwohl die Community ja gebettelt hat, wie sonstwas).
Eigentlich wollte ich ja nie wieder Spiele kaufen, die nicht nativ auf Linux laufen, aber durch die aktuelle Situation hat sich das geändert. Und so habe ich es nochmal bei Steam mit den Erweiterungen zusammen gekauft.
Und ich muss echt sagen, es läuft wirklich richtig gut mit meiner RX 580 8GiB auf maximalen Settings, aber ohne Hairworks. Es gibt zwar Laderuckler, wenn man ein neues Gebiet betritt, aber das ist nur kurzzeitig so. Ganz 60 FPS ist die Framerate wahrscheinlich nicht und eventuell sollte ich trotzdem noch auf ein paar Regler verzichten, wenn ich es analysieren würde, aber auf den ersten Blick bin ich verdammt glücklich.

Deshalb sage ich nochmal vielen Dank an VikingGe, auch wenn ich das schon vor Proton mehrmals geschrieben hatte  Und natürlich an jeden, der das möglich gemacht hat, ob durch Programmierung, Bug Reports, Erfahrungsberichte über Linux, oder einer ganzen Menge Geld, die er dem guten Zweck zukommen lassen hat. Ihr seid echt klasse und wir werden das Jahr des Linux-Desktops ganz sicher erleben, wenn jeder weiter Dampf gibt, denn es sind noch  eine Menge Firmen davon zu überzeugen, ihr Programm auch zu portieren.


----------



## shadie (26. August 2018)

VikingGe schrieb:


> Die beiden problematischen Anticheat-Lösungen arbeiten zum Teil als Treiber und benötigen Kernel-APIs, die Wine derzeit gar nicht oder unzureichend implementiert, und es ist auch nicht wirklich einfach, das Problem zu lösen. Es gibt eben wegen Fortnite schon Bemühungen, Battleye irgendwie ans Laufen zu kriegen, mit ersten kleinen Erfolgen, aber wie gesagt, das ist alles nicht so ganz einfach.
> 
> 
> Soll wohl auch ohne Umwege direkt mit Proton laufen.
> ...



Habs gemacht
Teste bisher aber nur cs go das läuft schon sehr gut.

Mal ne frage an euch.

Ich nutze ein scarlet 2i2 und ALLES hört sich verzerrt an / wie auf helium.

Ich finde im www dazu keine lösung, kennt ihr das Problem und wie kann ic hdas beheben?
Es ist überall so cs ts youtube

EDIT: Hat sich per apt get update / uprgade beheben lassen.
Teste nachher mal monsterhunter


----------



## shadie (26. August 2018)

ok habs mal wieder geschafft mir mit einem grafiktreiber mein System zu zerschießen.
Sorry aber ich bin raus hier.
Monster Hunter lief über Steam leider ebenfalls nicht ordentlich, das ist mri aktuell einfach zu viel gebastel.

Werde de nAbend wieder damit verbringen mein Windows aufzusetzen.


----------



## efdev (26. August 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Ich nutze ein scarlet 2i2 und ALLES hört sich verzerrt an / wie auf helium.



generell alles unter linux? 
Ich nutze Ubuntu 18 und mein 2i2 läuft ohne Unterschied zu Windwos einfach eingesteckt und lief.
Aber seit dem letzten Update meine ich das CSGO auch unter win komisch klingt.

Edit: irgendwie hab ich deinen Edit nicht gesehen


----------



## ninelore (26. August 2018)

Als eingefleischter Kubuntu Fan seid 7.04 frag ich mal ob es damit auch läuft?
Ich würd' Windows soooooooo...ooooo gerne den Rücken kehren. Als Gaming VM wäre das mir zu not "weit genug" ^^

MfG


----------



## 1xok (26. August 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Werde de nAbend wieder damit verbringen mein Windows aufzusetzen.



Den Abend? Für die Installation eines Ubuntu 18.4. mit aktuellem Grafikkartentreiber benötige ich etwa 20 Minuten, bei bequemer Gangart. Schnelle Netzanbindung vorausgesetzt. Einfach ein Ubuntu oder ein Flavour Deiner Wahl nehmen:

Ubuntu flavours | Ubuntu

Dann das PPA nach installieren, falls Du eine Nvidia-Karte nutzt:

```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
sudo apt-get update
```

Unter z.B. Xubuntu auf Additional Drivers (zusätzliche Treiber) gehen und den 396-Zweig auswählen. Das wars.

Was kann daran so schwer sein? Falls Du Arch nutzt: Da sollte man ein wenig Erfahrung mitbringen. Und lass die Finger von Mint und Konsorten. Karma ist hier das Stichwort.


----------



## efdev (26. August 2018)

1xok schrieb:


> Den Abend?



Win halt wenn man Stick erstellt hat und das Betriebssystem installiert ist beginnt erst die Arbeit  (den ganzen Müll deinstallieren 3 Tage Updates installieren, das Ubuntu  dagegen war gestern in 30min fertig )


----------



## Arkintosz (27. August 2018)

Ein Abend ist dafür eigentlich noch relativ optimistisch. Als ich das letzte mal Windows 10 installieren musste, ging ewig nichts, weil die Internetleitung blockiert war und dann ein fettes Anniversary Update kam, was mich mehrere Stunden gekostet hat, in denen ich den PC nicht nutzen konnte, weil es so ewig zur Installation gebraucht hat. Das muss man erst mal schaffen, auf einer NVMe-SSD  Mal abgesehen davon, die ganzen Datenschutzeinstellungen zu setzen...



shadie schrieb:


> ok habs mal wieder geschafft mir mit einem grafiktreiber mein System zu zerschießen.


Das ist eben der Punkt mit den proprietären NV-Treibern... Komischerweise gibt es sogar langjährige Linuxnutzer, die meinen, wegen ein paar FPS doch lieber eine hochpreisige NV-Karte bräuchten und stressen sich dann am Ende selbst mit sowas, auch wenn sie durch ihre Erfahrung vielleicht schnell Abhilfe schaffen können, wenn der Bildschirm mal schwarz bleibt... 
Tut mir echt leid, dass Du so schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hast, aber das wäre wahrscheinlich mit anderer Hardware nicht passiert. Trotzdem ist es natürlich klar, dass bei Umsteigern Hardware da ist, die man nicht mal eben austauschen kann, weil sich Umstände geändert haben. Leider müssen wir damit leben, solange NV keine OpenSource-Treiber entwickelt. Ich finde aber, dass Du relativ schnell aufgegeben hast, dafür dass Du jetzt stundenlang Windows installieren musst. Es ist nicht unwahrscheinlich, dass Spiele, die jetzt noch ein wenig hakelig laufen, oder kleinere Bugs haben, im nächsten Monat schon einwandfrei funktionieren und es wäre wahrscheinlich schneller gegangen, das Problem mit Hilfe aus dem Netz zu beheben.

Ich persönlich bin wirklich hochzufrieden. Witcher 3 läuft erste Sahne und GTA V scheint mit dem Radeon-Grafiktreiber aus dem Mesa-Entwicklerzweig auch schon spielbar zu sein. Allerdings wohl noch buggy. Sobald das läuft, bin ich wirklich mega glücklich und ich weiß, dass das zwei Spiele sind, die auch sehr viele Leute vom vollständigen Umstieg auf Linux abgehalten hatten.

Proton ist halt im Beta-Stadium und hat noch Bugs. Aber die gröbsten werden sehr zügig behoben werden und ich denke, wenn wir in einem Jahr drauf schauen, sieht die Welt viel besser aus.

Für Leute, die sich mit Linux auskennen, und bisher DualBoot hatten, das sie jetzt weglassen können, ist Proton jetzt bereits ein uneingeschränkter Segen. Als reiner Windowsnutzer, der umsteigt, wird man aber noch auf Hürden treffen, die so im Design der Distribution nicht vorgesehen sind, wie beispielsweise einen Developer-Treiber zu installieren. Das heißt keinesfalls, dass das schwerer wäre, als stundenlang Windows zu konfigurieren. Aber wenn man erwartet, dass alles out of the Box rennt - was man bei Linux auf jeden Fall darf - dann wird man von Proton eventuell bei bestimmten Titeln noch ein wenig enttäuscht sein.
Das wichtigste Ziel muss sein, mit ein wenig Puffer auf den Januar 2020 möglichst alle Spiele, die die Steam-Plattform anbietet, lauffähig zu haben. Meiner Meinung nach wäre der Sommer 2019 ein perfekter Zeitpunkt aus mehreren Blickwinkeln.


----------



## shadie (27. August 2018)

1xok schrieb:


> Den Abend? Für die Installation eines Ubuntu 18.4. mit aktuellem Grafikkartentreiber benötige ich etwa 20 Minuten, bei bequemer Gangart. Schnelle Netzanbindung vorausgesetzt. Einfach ein Ubuntu oder ein Flavour Deiner Wahl nehmen:
> 
> Ubuntu flavours | Ubuntu
> 
> ...



Ich nutze ne AMD Grafikkarte siehe Sig.

Alles installiert, sogar raid eingerichtet für meine beiden HDD´s etc.
CS Go probiert.
Dann das problem mit meinem Scarlett 2i2 / was sich nach einem neustart erledigt hat.

Dann in Steam an der Beta teilgenommen, Monster Hunter installiert.
Joa.

Der Loading Screen hat geruckelt as ****, und die Maus hat sich scheinbar als "srollrad" verstanden.
Du konntest nix bedienen.
Bei dem Steam post wegen Proton nachgelesen, dort stand für amd noch mal grafiktreiber aktualisieren, anleitung befolgt, neugestartet, schwarzer Bildschirm.



Arkintosz schrieb:


> Ein Abend ist dafür eigentlich noch relativ optimistisch. Als ich das letzte mal Windows 10 installieren musste, ging ewig nichts, weil die Internetleitung blockiert war und dann ein fettes Anniversary Update kam, was mich mehrere Stunden gekostet hat, in denen ich den PC nicht nutzen konnte, weil es so ewig zur Installation gebraucht hat. Das muss man erst mal schaffen, auf einer NVMe-SSD  Mal abgesehen davon, die ganzen Datenschutzeinstellungen zu setzen...
> 
> 
> Das ist eben der Punkt mit den proprietären NV-Treibern... Komischerweise gibt es sogar langjährige Linuxnutzer, die meinen, wegen ein paar FPS doch lieber eine hochpreisige NV-Karte bräuchten und stressen sich dann am Ende selbst mit sowas, auch wenn sie durch ihre Erfahrung vielleicht schnell Abhilfe schaffen können, wenn der Bildschirm mal schwarz bleibt...
> ...



Jaein denn Proton läuft noch lange nicht so gut wie es laufen müsste, um alle Windowsnutzer zum Umswitchen zu bewegen.

Ich scheue mich nicht davor, was neues zu versuchen.
Ich habe für mein Nas so gut wie jedes OS durchgehabt von Hypervisor über nas os und normale linux varianten.
Ich probiere gerne aus und habe dadurch auch das perfekte os für mein Nas gefunden.

Am we habe ich Kubuntu ausprobiert zum gaming.
Und leider lief das eben nicht so gut wie erhofft.

Es ist schon viel weiter, als es vor 2-3 Jahren war (da habe ich es auch mal getestet) aber leider ist es in "der Fülle" die die Games welt bietet, noch nicht so weit um es auf die Allgemeinheit los zu lassen.

Ich nutze Linux gerne dort wo es sinn macht.
Nas läuft mit Unraid (Linux), raspberry pi mit raspbian für Pi hole etc.
HTPC läuft auch unter linux.

Aber beim Gaming PC ist es aus meiner sicht noch nicht so weit.
Wenn ich mich an meinen Rechner setze und mit Freunden verabrede, dann muss die Kiste laufen.
Und ich will nicht, dass mir plötzlich ein Update von z.B. Monsterhunter, mir das ganze Spiel zerschießt (was ja bei z.B. Witcher passieren könnte).

Ich habe es probiert, Lutris mit DXVK konnte ich leider nicht mal testen, hätte ich gerne gemacht.
Aber nachdem der Bildschirm nach der Steam anleitung für Proton (mit Graka Treiber Update) nur noch nen Schwarzen Bildschirm auswarf, war meine Geduld doch am Ende.


----------



## Arkintosz (27. August 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Aber nachdem der Bildschirm nach der Steam anleitung für Proton (mit Graka Treiber Update) nur noch nen Schwarzen Bildschirm auswarf, war meine Geduld doch am Ende.



OK - ich habe dann vollstes Verständnis für Deine Reaktion.

Die Anleitung für Proton besagt, dass man sich das Padoka-PPA ins System einbinden soll. Das beinhaltet reine Entwicklerversionen, paketiert also Schnappschüsse aus dem Entwicklerzweig von Mesa. Das hilft natürlich sehr viel weiter, um die aktuellen Entwicklungen (z.B. Proton) zu testen und vorauszuschauen, was in Zukunft kommt.
Auch wenn ich damit vor einiger Zeit (als ich  Ubuntu-User war) monatelang so gut wie keine Probleme hatte, kann es auch sein, dass die paketierte Version defekt ist, oder man sich zusätzlich noch den neuesten Kernel herunterladen und installieren muss. Und der Autor von Phoronix.com hat kürzlich auch in einem Benchmark-Artikel von Problemen mit dem Padoka-PPA geschrieben, weshalb er stattdessen das Oibaf-PPA für die Benchmarks benutzt hat.
Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, ist das in der Regel ein wenig älter und stabiler, aber es hat aktuell zumindest auch den Entwicklerzweig (18.3~git*blabla*). Es könnte also aktuell dann sinnvoller sein, darauf zu wechseln, wobei man dann wahrscheinlich nicht mehr so nahe am aktuellen Stand ist.

Ich schreibe das natürlich für Leute, die es selbst wagen möchten und bereit sind, dafür ein paar Minuten mehr aufzuwenden.

Ich persönlich habe irgendeine 18.2-Version (keinen Plan, ob die in den offiziellen Paketquellen war und so ), aber ich habe auch den Komfort, dass ich einfach sagen kann: "Hey, GTA V konnte ich jetzt jahrelang nicht zocken, also  kann ich auch noch ein paar Monate warten, bis das geht." Das kann eben ein Windows-Wechsler nicht so einfach. Deshalb, wie oben bereits geschrieben, kann es gut sein, dass solche Leute dann doch zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt noch enttäuscht sein werden. Wenn 18.3 oder höher released wurde und die erste Ubuntu-Version mit offiziellem Release herauskam, fällt der Schritt weg, sich selbst neue Treiber zu besorgen und die aktuellen Entwicklungen werden out of the box laufen. Das ist dann der Zustand, den wir alle wollen, wie es auch gedacht ist und zu dem es dann auch lohnt, umzusteigen. Also ich denke, dass Ubuntu 19.04 schon viel besser dastehen wird, wenn die größten Patches der Anfangszeit in die Grafiktreiber-Releaseversionen eingeflossen sind.

Aktuell ist es eben doch noch eine Beta, und es wird auch klar geschrieben, dass besondere Enthusiasten auch andere Titel testen können - meiner Meinung nach ist das so auch richtig formuliert. Auch wenn mehr Tester immer hilfreich sind, bringt es uns nicht weiter, wenn Leute wie Du euphorisch ihr OS uminstallieren und am Ende dann doch enttäuscht sind - insofern ist das vielleicht ein guter Erfahrungsbericht, damit jeder selbst entscheiden kann, ob er das tun möchte oder doch lieber eine zweite Festplatte oder so etwas verwendet, um mal einen Blick darauf zu werfen, sodass er problemlos wieder zurückwechseln kann.


----------



## shadie (27. August 2018)

Ich bin leider nicht so tief in der Thematik drin, als das ich z.B. bei Steam sehen könnte anhand der Anleitung, dass das Probleme geben könnte.

Ich hatte bereits den neusten Grafiktreiber von AMD runtergeladen und installiert.
Das ist ja alles kein DIng.

Jedoch lief wie gesagt Monsterhunter echt gar nicht, weil die Maus gesponnen hat kam ich nicht mal aus dem Menü.
Also die Anleitung von Steam benutzt, neu gestartet, blackscreen.

Ich hätte sehr sehr gerne noch Lutrix + DXVK getestet aber dann wieder alles neu aufsetzen war mir irgendwie zu Blöd.

Ich warte mal noch bis es heißt "wir können 90% aller games abspielen" und das ohne großen Performanceunterschied.

Bei CS ist mir gleich aufgefallen, dass das Raustabben aus dem game, wesentlich unkomplizierter lief.
Generell fand ich das Kubuntu extrem performant und bedienerfreundlich.
Sobald das Thema Gaming unter Linux wirklich mal gut aufbereitet ist für alle Plattformen, bin ich gerne wieder bereit zu testen.
So aktuell leider nicht mehr.


Werde aber wohl meinen Linux Mint HTPC heute Abend mal auf Kubuntu ändern, das ist echt extrem hübsch


----------



## Arkintosz (27. August 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Ich hatte bereits den neusten Grafiktreiber von AMD runtergeladen und installiert.
> 
> Jedoch lief wie gesagt Monsterhunter echt gar nicht, weil die Maus gesponnen hat kam ich nicht mal aus dem Menü.
> Also die Anleitung von Steam benutzt, neu gestartet, blackscreen.



Den proprietären Treiber zu installieren, war eine sehr schlechte Idee. Da passiert das gleiche wie mit dem proprietären Nvidia-Treiber. Komischerweise machen das viele - muss ein automatischer Impuls sein, der durch Windows anerzogen wurde. Software aus dem Browser zu laden, ist auf Linux tendenziell ein Fehler, in der Regel benutzt man die Paketquellen oder fügt sich zusätzliche hinzu, die das benötigte Feature bieten.
Der setzt genau wie Mesa auch, auf das AMDGPU-Kernelmodul.

AMD gibt den Treiber hauptsächlich heraus, um Nutzer professioneller Workstations bestimmte Features anbieten zu können.

Valve setzt aber voll und ganz auf Mesa. Es ist sehr wahrscheinlich, dass Dir die Vermischung der proprietären Pakete und des AMD-Treibers Inkompatibilitäten gebracht hat.
Denn der proprietäre AMDGPU-PRO setzt ja voraus, dass z.B. die Standard-LLVM- Version von Ubuntu installiert ist und verhindert wahrscheinlich die Nutzung von Mesa.  Wenn jetzt eine Dependency getauscht wurde, kann es nicht mehr geladen werden und dann geht gar nichts mehr...


----------



## blackout24 (27. August 2018)

Gestern "The Forest" probiert in 1440p alle Settings auf Anschlag und das rennt wie Butter obwohl das grafisch nicht ganz ohne ist. Echt beeindruckend! i7 2600K, 16 GB RAM, GTX 1080 Ti mit neustem Treiber auf Arch Linux.


----------



## 1xok (27. August 2018)

Arkintosz schrieb:


> Den proprietären Treiber zu installieren, war eine sehr schlechte Idee.



Das kann man einfach mal so stehen lassen. 

Aber wir wissen ja eigentlich nicht, was er sich da geladen hat. 



Arkintosz schrieb:


> Da passiert das gleiche wie mit dem proprietären Nvidia-Treiber.



Weiß nicht wie Du das meinst. Ich würde mir den Treiber nie direkt bei Nvidia herunterladen. Aber aus den Paketquellen installiert, funktioniert der proprietäre Nvidia-Treiber  bei mir seit Jahren hervorragen. Mit diversen Nvidia-Karten und Systemen. Bei Nvidia gibt es ja auch nicht wirklich eine Alternative, wenn man zocken möchte. Hätte sich Shadie einfach die GTX von "Sie" gegriffen, hätte er vermutlich überhaupt keine Probleme gehabt.


----------



## Arkintosz (27. August 2018)

Ich hatte früher immer nur NV-Karten. Bevor ich mich mit Grafikkarten wirklich mal auseinandergesetzt habe, habe ich auch solches Zeug abgelassen, wie dass Intel und Nvidia sowieso das beste sei etc. Aber es ist real leider einfach so gewesen, dass ich auf die bessere Werbung gehört habe(Vor jedem Spiel "The way it's meant to be played"), ohne die geringste Ahnung davon zu haben, was ich überhaupt plappere. Erst als dann so ein ganz schlauer kam und meinte, er habe sich wegen des größeren VRAMs für die Ati-Karte entschieden, hat sich langsam in meinem Kopf ein Prozess angestoßen, bei dem ich überhaupt mal in Erwägung gezogen habe, die Grafikkarten zu vergleichen. Und da war ich dann eben erstaunt, dass AMD-Karten(da hatten sie dann Ati schon gekauft) komischerweise nicht schlecht sein müssen, nur weil nicht Nvidia drauf steht. Zu dem Zeitpunkt waren die Karten sogar nicht nur im Computing überlegen.

Solche Dinge, wie dass der Bildschirm nach einem Kernelupdate schwarz war, obwohl ich den NV-Treiber von Ubuntu aus den Paketquellen hatte, ist bei mir auf jeden Fall auch schon aufgetreten, allerdings auf einem Laptop. Wahrscheinlich hat die Kombi keiner getestet, bevor er den Treiber auf die Leute losgelassen hat. Und alles geht damit halt auch nicht.  Ich habe schon ein ziemlich deutliches Gefühl, dass Nvidia eher so entwickelt, wie sie möglichst viele FPS rausholen können, und der Rest scheint eher zweitrangig zu sein. Denn FPS ist halt letztlich das Maß der Dinge. Deshalb finde ich es mal gut, dass blackout24 hier schreibt, dass es "wie Butter" rennt, und nicht irgendwas von "Ich hab 200 FPS", denn da sind dann die Einbrüche auf 10 FPS aus der Aussage ausgeklammert... Letztlich kommt es den Leuten ja auch nur darauf an, wie es subjektiv läuft, und die Zahlen benutzen sie nur, weil sie nichts anderes haben, woran sie das subjektive Empfinden festmachen können. Und das ist sehr schade, weil ja ein Spiel selbst mit >60 FPS total grottig laufen kann.

Hätte er den NV-Treiber direkt mit NV-Karte installiert, wäre das natürlich nicht passiert, außer wenn er zufälligerweise da kaputt gewesen wäre. Dann wäre der Treiber aber vielleicht bei einem beliebigen Update wann anders ausgefallen... Für mich sind jedenfalls proprietäre Treiber per se Müll, egal von wem, aus meinen gemachten, negativen Erfahrungen heraus. Sie sind einfach nur so kurz getestet, dass man keine Qualität erwarten kann. Ein Mesa-Release wird dagegen schon von den Entwicklern auf Qualität kontrolliert, und durchläuft da mehrere Stadien, dann kommt es z.B. zu Debian, wird da nochmals kontrolliert und wird dann nochmal von Canonical in der Beta getestet, bevor es dann endlich in der Distribution landet.
Beim proprietären Treiber testet halt die Firma, leitet ihn weiter und dann heißt es eben, friss oder stirb - schließlich wird die Verantwortung ja von NV/AMD übernommen, wenn er Grütze ist, wozu also nochmal irgendwas testen?


----------



## 1xok (28. August 2018)

Arkintosz schrieb:


> Ich hatte früher immer nur NV-Karten. Bevor ich mich mit Grafikkarten wirklich mal auseinandergesetzt habe, habe ich auch solches Zeug abgelassen, wie dass Intel und Nvidia sowieso das beste sei etc.



Habe ich auch nirgends geschrieben. Der proprietäre AMD-Treiber ist einfach legendär und lange Zeit gab es von AMD nichts anderes. Die Entwicklung des quelloffnen Treibers wurde, glaube ich, 2008 bekannt gegeben. Das sind 10 Jahre, die seitdem vergangen sind. Und die Zeit hat es einfach gebraucht, um den Treiber auf den heutigen Stand zu bekommen. Mit kompletter Integration in den Linux-Kernel.  In der Zwischenzeit haben die meisten auf Nvidia-Karten gesetzt. Und da man sich nicht jeden Tag eine neue Grafikkarte gönnt, sitzen halt viele Linux-Gamer nun noch auf diesen alten Karten. Vor vier Jahren sich eine AMD-Karte für Linux zu kaufen, war einfach noch mit deutlich mehr Arbeit verbunden, während Nvidia in 99% der Fälle einfach funktioniert hat. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Meine nächste Karte wir mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit eine AMD-Karte werden. Ich würde mir sehr wahrscheinlich auch jetzt schon eine AMD-Karte kaufen. Aber der nächste Kauf steht bei mir erst wieder nächstes Jahr an.  Und egal was man von Nvidia hält: Zum Wegwerfen sind die Karten in jedem Fall zu schade.



Arkintosz schrieb:


> Ein Mesa-Release wird dagegen schon von den Entwicklern auf Qualität kontrolliert, und durchläuft da mehrere Stadien, dann kommt es z.B. zu Debian, wird da nochmals kontrolliert und wird dann nochmal von Canonical in der Beta getestet, bevor es dann endlich in der Distribution landet.



Ich habe den Nouveau-Treiber lange verwendet. Er lief sehr stabil. Hatte keine Probleme damit und war zufrieden. Bis er mir 2014 mit meiner damaligen Nvidia-Karte sage und schreibe einen ganzen Frame pro Sekunde in Tropico5 lieferte.  Der Rechner lief dabei völlig stabil. Nur spielen konnte ich so leider nicht. 

Du rennst bei  mir offene Türen ein. Nur ich spreche hier von der Vergangenheit und da sah die Treibersituation nun einmal so aus wie sie ausgesehen hat. Seitdem hat sich unglaublich viel verändert und wir habe heute eine völlig andere Situation. Dem proprietären Nvidia-Treiber werde ich keine Träne nachweinen, aber ich war die letzten Jahre trotzdem froh ihn als Übergangslösung nutzen und ohne Stress spielen zu können. Mit Linux geht (zur Not) eben auch das.


----------



## shadie (28. August 2018)

1xok schrieb:


> Das kann man einfach mal so stehen lassen.
> 
> Aber wir wissen ja eigentlich nicht, was er sich da geladen hat.
> 
> ...



Doch wisst Ihr, AMD Treiber von der HP von AMD und danach dummerweise den Treiber aus dem Startpost / Steam Anleitung.

Die GTX nutzen geht nicht / Nutze Freesync

Dass ich so ohne weiteres einen AMD Treiber aus den Paketquellen installieren kann war mir nicht bekannt.
Dumm gelaufen.


----------



## Arkintosz (28. August 2018)

1xok schrieb:


> Dem proprietären Nvidia-Treiber werde ich keine Träne nachweinen, aber ich war die letzten Jahre trotzdem froh ihn als Übergangslösung nutzen und ohne Stress spielen zu können.



Ok, dann habe ich dich missverstanden. Dass die Treibersituation, gerade mit dem fglrx damals komplette Grütze war, dem stimme ich auch absolut zu  - Ich hatte es auf den aktuellen Stand reduziert, und alles vorherige ausgeblendet. Somit haben wir dann wohl aus zwei völlig verschiedenen Perspektiven geschrieben und ich kann auch gut verstehen, wenn man statt dem proprietären fglrx-Treiber von AMD damals dann lieber den proprietären NV-Treiber genommen hat.


----------



## MG42 (10. September 2018)

Auf meinem derzeitigen System (Lenovo x121e AMD e450)  läuft die PoL Version "besser" bzw. die installierten Spiele wie FinalFantasy7 werden überhaupt gestartet (allerdings wird das als WinXP erkannt und auf die auslaufende Unterstützung gegen Neujahr hingewiesen)... Performance Test steht noch aus...

Unter Proton 3.7 starten einige Spiele überhaupt nicht. Hoffentlich tut sich da noch was.
Es gibt noch genug ältere Games die hier drauf laufen (müssten); jedenfalls unter WinXP/7...
Aber da ist ja noch das Problem mit den Treibern...


----------

